# GRX (800?) shifters with XT/Saint disc calipers?



## Tainight1985 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm thinking of converting my mtb to drop bar. I'd like to minimize costs. This would be a rougher gravel bike, running 29x2.XX tires, and 2x with GRX.

I know I'll need:

-GRX rear derailleur
-GRX front derailleur
-Rings for the old cranks, or probably just whole new GRX cranks
-Chain (11 speed - already have one on hand)
-Cassette (11 speed - I have one, but would likely buy a new bigger one, like the 11-36 that works on a 10 speed road freehub)

Maybe I can reuse:
-Cranks/BB
-Shimano Saint/XT brake calipers
-Goodridge brake hoses?

I can sell:
-1x10 Zee shifter
-XT rear derailleur
-XTR brake levers
-Cranks and BB possibly

*I thought I'd read that all mineral oil Shimano brake calipers are compatible with all Shimano brake levers. Is that true?

And my XT-10 speed clutch rear derailleur, is definitely not compatible with GRX 800 (or is it 810?) 11 speed, right? *

Looks like I'll be in for $600-800, maybe a little more.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't know for sure, I think your brake calipers will be ok.

However, you almost certainly need a GRX crankset if you are going with a GRX FD. The GRX FD and Crankset are unique in that they are designed to be 2mm further outboard ( to support a wider rear tire).


----------



## Tainight1985 (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks. So I'm probably just going to have to pony up for a full GRX 800 group, which I thought was about $1k. But could then sell my Saint calipers with the levers. 

Any idea if Goodridge hoses will fit into the shifters/levers? Not sure how much room there is where the hoses enter the shifter.

Thanks,


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Nothing wrong with posting in this sub forum, but you may get more responses in the "Components & Wrenching" sub forum as more people visit there.


----------

